# AUFEMININ peut automatiquement configurer votre Mac



## Elka Kas (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un message qui s'affiche souvent sur mon macbook air acheté récemment (neuf et dernière version). Le message : "AUFEMININ peut automatiquement configurer votre mac".

Je vous met la capture d'écran. Il y a rien à faire pour que ce message cesse d'apparaître. Que j'annule ou que j'accepte ça ne change rien.

Je n'ai jamais été sur AUFEMININ ou ce genre de truc (dont je m'en fou assez royalement !).

Et aucun forum ou autre ne parle de ce genre de chose. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Un malware en balade peut-être.
As tu tenté un nettoyage via Malwarebytes? 
Via le site officiel bien sûr
https://fr.malwarebytes.com/


----------



## Elka Kas (14 Octobre 2018)

Non c'est pas un malware.. 

Quelqu'un a une autre idée ?


----------



## peyret (14 Octobre 2018)

Avec EasyFind en recherchant "au féminin" sur ton disque ?......  https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/easyfind/id411673888?mt=12

C'est une idée..... mais je sais pas trop.... çà coûte rien d'essayer


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2018)

Dans le doute on clique généralement sur « ignorer » mais « détail » ça raconte quoi ?

Le message parle d’un périphérique. ???


----------



## daffyb (14 Octobre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans le doute on clique généralement sur « ignorer » mais « détail » ça raconte quoi ?
> 
> Le message parle d’un périphérique. ???


ça ressemble à une notification (qui peut provenir d'un site web)


----------



## Elka Kas (14 Octobre 2018)

En fait, que j'affiche details ou quoi il y a rien... 
Genre j'ai même essayer d'accepter pour ensuite supprimer le délire mais ça change rien. 

J'ai fais aussi une recherche sur mon mac de AUFEMININ mais il détecte rien. Il me renvoit seulement sur des liens internet. 
Donc c'est assez étrange.


----------



## daffyb (15 Octobre 2018)

et en regardant là :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/safari/sfri40734/mac


----------



## Elka Kas (15 Octobre 2018)

Intéressant. Je viens de désactiver les info. On va voir ce que ça va donner ! 
Merci pour l'aide  
Je reviens vers vous bientôt pour vous dire ce qu'il en est !


----------



## Elka Kas (16 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour encore ! 
Non ça ne marche pas. C'est assez étrange, j'ai pas trop d'idée et j'ai vérifié un peu partout.. Mais j'ai dû louper quelque chose quelque part !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Octobre 2018)

bonjour,

comme ta capture a l'icône d'un *profil* tu peux essayer de le supprimer dans les préférences système si il apparait.


----------



## byte_order (16 Octobre 2018)

Cela ressemble à un popup lié au "Device Enrollment Program":
https://apple.stackexchange.com/que...-a-mac-is-under-dep-device-enrollment-program



> macbook air acheté récemment (neuf et dernière version



Soit il n'est pas vraiment neuf, soit il a été carrément volé mais revendu comme étant neuf.
Vous l'avez acheté où ?

Votre macbook air est un appareil qui apparait dans une flotte de gestion de parc géré par AUFEMININ. Dès que votre mba est visible sur Internet, les serveurs d'Apple relaient qu'il est enrolé dans ce parc de machine.

A priori, les infos de qui a enrollé ce mac dans le DEP "AUFEMININ" sont visibles en cliquant sur "détails".
Attention, qui dit Mac enrolé dans un DEP dit Mac accessible à distance par le gestionnaire de ce DEP. Il peut même le remettre à zéro à distance toutes les nuits si cela lui chante.
Je vous invite donc à prendre contact avec l'entreprise AUFEMININ afin de faire retirer ce mac de leur DEP, ou de vous retournez contre le vendeur qui vous à vendu ce mac comme étant neuf, ce qu'il n'est très probablement pas. Si il leur a été volé, cela va pas être une bonne nouvelle pour vous, il risque de vouloir le récupérer plutôt que d'en relâcher la propriété dans leur parc DEP.

L'autre possibilité c'est que ce soit une notification Safari qui se fait passer popup type "Device Enrollment". Mais s'il apparait après un reboot sans avoir encore lancé Safari, j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> J'ai un message qui s'affiche souvent sur mon macbook air acheté récemment (neuf et dernière version).


Sur le site internet officiel d'Apple, dans un Apple Store, sur le refurb officiel d'Apple, dans un magasin habilité ?

En voyant cette fenêtre popup, c'est aussi ce que je pense.

Concernant l'inscription, chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204142 ...et... https://help.apple.com/configurator/mac/2.8/#/cad99bc2a859 ...peut-être une piste à suivre ?


----------



## Elka Kas (16 Octobre 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 126719
> 
> 
> bonjour,
> ...




Je n'ai justement rien trouve lié à ça.. Où sinon dîtes moi où regarder si j'ai loupé un endroit ! 
Merci


----------



## litobar71 (16 Octobre 2018)

une icone en bas à droite, si il n'y en a pas fausse piste.


----------



## Elka Kas (16 Octobre 2018)

Je l'ai acheté chez un magasin pro et je fais confiance à ces gens. Je passe par le même vendeur depuis 6/7 ans et en plus il gère toute ma famille. Donc je sais qu'il n'est pas volé et il a les certifications apple pour même le réparer si besoin etc.. 

Quand je tape Device Enrollment dans ma barre de rechercher le mac ne trouve aucun résultat en tout cas. 
Je vais regarder dans détails, mais j'ai trouvé AUFEMININ nul part pour le moment ! 

Comme je l'avais dis avant, si je clique sur détails il n'y a aucune information qui s'affiche. C'est comme si cette fenêtre apparaissait pour rien finalement. Et quand j'accepte même le délire il me met un message d'erreur en me disant que ce n'est pas possible. 

Ce qui me fait juste chier c'est la fenêtre qui apparait 5/10 fois par jour ! 

Merci pour vos suggestions en tout cas ! Je vais quand même me tourner vers mon vendeur qui a peut être une idée. S'il en a une, je vous ferais parvenir l'information. Qui sait, ça pourra servir à quelqu'un d'autre. 

Hésitez pas  à me faire d'autres suggestions, si j'ai loupé de checker quelque part. Mais je pense que j'ai fouillé un peu partout.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2018)

Pas de réponse concernant l'achat...


Locke a dit:


> Sur le site internet officiel d'Apple, dans un Apple Store, sur le refurb officiel d'Apple, dans un magasin habilité ?



*Edit :* messages croisés


----------



## peyret (16 Octobre 2018)

Et dans le trousseau d'accès : pas de traces de "FEMININ" ?.....


----------



## byte_order (16 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté chez un magasin pro et je fais confiance à ces gens. Je passe par le même vendeur depuis 6/7 ans et en plus il gère toute ma famille. Donc je sais qu'il n'est pas volé et il a les certifications apple pour même le réparer si besoin etc..



Okay, probablement pas du vol. Mais du refurb, par contre, c'est possible. P'tet que votre magasin pro l'ignore et qu'il croit lui aussi avoir reçu un mac neuf mais qu'en fait c'est un refurb d'Apple suite à un retour d'un mac acheté par l'IT de AuFeminin.com...

Dans tous les cas, va les voir et montre-leur la notification (il faut une connectivité internet pour qu'elle se manifeste)



> Quand je tape Device Enrollment dans ma barre de rechercher le mac ne trouve aucun résultat en tout cas.
> Je vais regarder dans détails, mais j'ai trouvé AUFEMININ nul part pour le moment !



Normal, y'a pas d'application ni fichier "Device Enrollment", le DEP est un mécanisme système qui est directement intégré *dans* macOS depuis... Maverick ?
Quand au nom du propriétaire du parc, AUFEMININ, pareil, cela n'est pas dans un fichier, cette information est remonté par le mécanisme DEP intégré à macOS à partir des serveurs d'Apple, qui connaissent la liste des numéro de série des macs qui sont enrolés dans un DEP et quel est le nom du propriétaire du parc.



> Comme je l'avais dis avant, si je clique sur détails il n'y a aucune information qui s'affiche.
> C'est comme si cette fenêtre apparaissait pour rien finalement. Et quand j'accepte même le délire il me met un message d'erreur en me disant que ce n'est pas possible.



Parce que votre mac n'a pas accès au serveur DEP de l'infrastructure de chez AuFeminin.
Mais il se fait capté par Apple comme étant bien dans un DEP.



> Ce qui me fait juste chier c'est la fenêtre qui apparait 5/10 fois par jour !



Oui, c'est la fréquence habituelle d'apparition de cette notification DEP tant que la configuration n'a pas été acceptée et mise en place, mais pour ça il faudrait que votre mac puisse accéder au serveur DEP chez AUFEMININ, ce qui ne peut pas se faire pour des raisons évidentes, c'est pas ouvert sur Internet ce genre de truc.

Un test facile à faire : laisser déconnecté d'Internet votre mac, rebooter et observer si sans connectivité à Internet cette notification apparait et périodiquement...

Bref. Allez voir votre revendeur, en cas de besoin ne pas hésiter de rappeler que vous êtes client(e) chez eux depuis 6/7 pour toute la famille, histoire qu'ils oublient pas que vous pourriez aller voir ailleurs le cas écheant...


----------



## Elka Kas (17 Octobre 2018)

Capture d'écran quand j'appuie sur "détail"


----------



## Elka Kas (17 Octobre 2018)

Ok. Oui, ils étaient surement pas au courant de certaines choses. Après ce n'est pas très grave non plus, mais c'est sûr que si on peut résoudre ça, c'est toujours mieux. J'ai l'impression de me faire spammer par aufeminin quand même 

En tout cas merci, ce que vous dîtes me parait logique et bien expliqué. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2018)

Il y a clairement une application en tâche de fond qui déclenche ce popup. Installes et lances *EasyFind*, quand tu tapes aufeminin qu'est-ce qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre ? Une copie écran sera plus parlante.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a clairement une application en tâche de fond qui déclenche ce popup. Installes et lances *EasyFind*, quand tu tapes aufeminin qu'est-ce qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre ? Une copie écran sera plus parlante.



Tu devrais lire l'explication détaillée de Byte Order en message #19...


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu devrais lire l'explication détaillée de Byte Order en message #19...


J'ai bien lu, il faut bien tenter toutes les possibilités, pour le moment aucune conclusion n'est possible.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai bien lu, il faut bien tenter toutes les possibilités, pour le moment aucune conclusion n'est possible.



La copie d'écran du message #20 confirme l'hypothèse de Byte-Order


----------



## Elka Kas (17 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai appelé mon ami (vendeur) qui m'a vendu le MacBook Air. Il me dit qu'il était bel et bien neuf (surtout qu'effectivement je l'ai déballé avec lui donc...). 
Il me dit qu'il faut réinstaller le système car c'est selon lui obligatoirement une connerie que j'ai chopé en téléchargement ou autre. 
(Pourtant votre test n'a rien détecté).

Il m'assure que ça ne peut pas être un DEP. Mais merci pour ces informations. 
Je vais donc Samedi procéder à une réinstallation complète avec lui et voir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> Il me dit qu'il faut réinstaller le système car c'est selon lui obligatoirement une connerie que j'ai chopé en téléchargement ou autre.


Tu n'as pas tenté une recherche comme mentionné en réponse #22 ? Je suis curieux.


----------



## peyret (17 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> J'ai fais aussi une recherche sur mon mac de AUFEMININ mais il détecte rien. Il me renvoit seulement sur des liens internet.



Avec quoi ?


----------



## byte_order (17 Octobre 2018)

Si après RAZ cela revient quand même, fait le test de rester déconnecté d'Internet pour voir si la notif revient après reboot et dans la journée qui suit.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2018)

S'agissant du DEP et donc d'une flotte de machines gérées, lors de l'acquisition récente d'une flotte de iPad, les numéros de série avaient mal été répartis entre notre société et d'autres.
Il n'est pas impossible donc, que le numéro de série de ce Mac a été injustement attribué à AUFEMININ. Si ils ont acheté plusieurs machines et ne les ont pas toutes mises en production, alors ils n'ont pas forcément constaté qu'une ou plusieurs machines ne sont pas correctement enregistrées.

_@byte_order : je suis utilisateur d'ASM et du MDM Zuludesk. Tu m'as l'air de connaitre la gestion de parc, je peux éventuellement te contacter par message privé pour une question simple ?_


----------



## Elka Kas (17 Octobre 2018)

Je vais voir. Je vais voir le vendeur Samedi pour une réinstallation complète du système. J'ai fais plein d'analyse malware et j'ai trien trouvé. Donc si ça change pas, je pense que je pourrai définitivement dire que vous avez raison. Et dans ce cas j'ai cru voir la réponse précédemment où je vais devoir contacter au féminin ou peut être passer par un technicien apple pour faire quelque chose  

Merci à vous pour toutes vos réponses, au moins ça m'a instruit sur des choses et peut être que ça m'aidera si ça réapparait.


----------



## byte_order (17 Octobre 2018)

L'hypothèse d'une erreur dans l'affection du numéro de série est effectivement une autre piste.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai appelé mon ami (vendeur) qui m'a vendu le MacBook Air. Il me dit qu'il était bel et bien neuf (surtout qu'effectivement je l'ai déballé avec lui donc...).


Si tu as sauvegardé tes données, tu peux très bien faire toi-même une réinstallation complète avec formatage et si le problème perdure, c'est direction le magasin en demandant un échange. Un matériel neuf n'est enregistré nulle part !


----------



## Elka Kas (19 Octobre 2018)

Oui, mais je préfère faire ça avec le vendeur qui a toutes les accréditations apple et comme je voyage beaucoup je préfère que ça soit fait par un pro pour pas de surprise. Il me fera part de toutes les autres possibilités sinon. 
Je vais voir si un échange est obligatoire, car tout ce qui est électronique et informatique peut se retrouver avec des petites erreurs comme ça, je vais pas demander un neuf en échange dès que j'ai un petit pépin ! 

Merci à vous, je reviens vers vous semaine prochaine !


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> Merci à vous, je reviens vers vous semaine prochaine !


Ah que oui, on attend avec impatience la fin de l'épisode.


----------



## Elka Kas (21 Octobre 2018)

Re tout le monde !

Alors j'ai amené mon ordi chez le vendeur. Il m'a réinitialisé l'ordi totalement. D'ailleurs il a pas voulu me dire comment le réinstaller moi même (j'ai pas trouvé ça cool.. Parce que je suppose que c'est simple à faire non ?)

Avant la réinitialisation les 2 seules choses installées étaient Google Chrome avec Adblock et League of Legends --> donc rien de dangereux normalement. Je regardai pas mal de streaming, donc il m'a insinué que ça pouvait être ça qui a provoqué des connexions entrantes, etc. 

Après réinitialisation, j'ai rien installé dans le but de faire un test en mode propre. Le message s'est réaffiché une fois jusque là. Donc je l'ai tout de suite prévenu et il m'a dit qu'il allait joindre Apple par rapport à ça. Surtout que je viens de voir que ça arrive aussi à d'autres personnes.

La seule chose que j'ai faite : Aller sur Youtube et me connecter sur mon compte YT. (Est-ce que ça à un rapport ? I don't know my guys) 

J'aurai normalement des nouvelles de la part d'Apple, par le vendeur. Il va me dire ce qu'il y a et je vous en ferai part  


Cordialement,


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2018)

1 certitude :
La certitude, c'est que le numéro de série de ton Mac fait parti de la flotte d'AUFEMININ

2 possibilités :

le numéro de série de ton Mac a été entré dans la flotte d'AUFEMININ par erreur.
ton Mac n'est pas neuf et a appartenu à AUFEMININ et le numéro de série a été entré légitimement dans leur flotte et n'a jamais été retiré.


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as sauvegardé tes données, tu peux très bien faire toi-même une réinstallation complète avec formatage et si le problème perdure, c'est direction le magasin en demandant un échange. Un matériel neuf n'est enregistré nulle part !


Et franchement, sur un matériel neuf, j'exigerai un échange.
Cette histoire de numéro de série peut devenir bien foireux


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2018)

Je pense aussi que ce MBA n'est pas neuf !

De plus...


Elka Kas a dit:


> Il m'a réinitialisé l'ordi totalement. D'ailleurs il a pas voulu me dire comment le réinstaller moi même (j'ai pas trouvé ça cool.. Parce que je suppose que c'est simple à faire non ?)


...pour moi il y a anguille sous roche, il n'y a aucun secret pour faire une réinstallation ! Et pour le steaming, pipeau, pipeau, pipeau !


----------



## byte_order (22 Octobre 2018)

Vendu neuf, problème pas résolu et qui ré-apparait comme par hasard dès que votre mac a accès à Internet...

Go exiger un échange de machine. Vous n'avez pas à souffrir d'un produit vendu neuf qui ne fonctionne pas correctement dès le déballage.
Leur histoire du pourquoi du comment que le numéro de série de ce mac est enregistré dans une flotte DEP, c'est pas à vous d'en souffrir.

Et son insinuation comme quoi regarder des vidéos en streaming pourrait être en cause, c'est du gros foutage de gueule, franchement.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Octobre 2018)

Je suis d'accord avec les copains.
La situation n'est que trop étrange.
Sans aller jusqu'à accuser le vendeur de tous les maux, ni de toutes les mauvaises intentions.
Il me parait nécessaire que cette machine soit échangée.


byte_order a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas à souffrir d'un produit vendu neuf qui ne fonctionne pas correctement dès le déballage.


Je n'aurais pas dit mieux.


----------



## Elka Kas (20 Novembre 2018)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de contacter AUFEMININ mais apparemment ils ne savent utiliser d'ordinateurs que pour leur post Facebook  

Sinon j'ai revu le vendeur pour la 4ème fois et il m'a fait un avoir et un geste sur un Macbookpro 2018. 

Il a réglé le problème mais c'est quand même pas normal que j'ai dû me déplacer 4 fois pour régler ça et avoir un MAC avec une garantie constructeur d'un an. J'ai dû lui forcer la main à aller chez Apple m'en acheter un. J'ai été assez compréhensif et gentil pour ne pas l'acheter ailleurs. 

Il m'a fait comprendre qu'Apple (val d'europe) avait merdé sur les commandes. Ils lui ont envoyé 6 MAC (sur une 30aine commandé) qui était du remanufacturé. Mais j'y crois pas trop... Je pense qu'il a pris du remanufacturé pour se faire une marge plus importante ou sinon développer une image marketing du style "je vend des mac à 200 € de moins et ils sont neufs". Mais bon, je ne saurai pas où est exactement la vérité dans cette histoire. 

Au moins mon problème est réglé. Pensez juste à une chose les gens : Aller sur le site de Apple et rentrer votre numéro de série pour vous assurer qu'il y a bien 1 an de garantie Apple (et faite le dans la boutique pour pas vous faire niquer).


----------



## Elka Kas (20 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense aussi que ce MBA n'est pas neuf !
> 
> De plus...
> 
> ...pour moi il y a anguille sous roche, il n'y a aucun secret pour faire une réinstallation ! Et pour le steaming, pipeau, pipeau, pipeau !



C'est exactement ce que je lui ai dis mais il a voulu se faire des tunes en jouant le bluff genre "bah vas y essaye et bon courage !". Donc j'ai pas voulu argumenté. Mais quand j'ai vu ce que m'a répondu Apple, ça m'a fait rélféchir. 

Maintenant je le vois comme du 100% pipeau qui veut juste de l'argent et transforme la réalité à ses fins. 
En plus ça fait 10 ans que je fais du streaming et j'ai jamais eu de galère.


----------



## byte_order (20 Novembre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je lui ai dis mais il a voulu se faire des tunes en jouant le bluff genre "bah vas y essaye et bon courage !". Donc j'ai pas voulu argumenté. Mais quand j'ai vu ce que m'a répondu Apple, ça m'a fait rélféchir.



Pourquoi, que t'a répondu Apple ?

En tout cas, content que la situation soit réglée, y compris sur ta prise de conscience sur la confiance trop naïve que tu avais sur ton revendeur...

Après, c'est assez symptomatique de ce que Apple fait au réseau des APRs, ce qui poussent certains à tenter des trucs pas très réglo pour arrivé à tirer une marge minimale pour survivre économiquement.


----------



## Elka Kas (20 Novembre 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Pourquoi, que t'a répondu Apple ?
> 
> En tout cas, content que la situation soit réglée, y compris sur ta prise de conscience sur la confiance trop naïve que tu avais sur ton revendeur...
> 
> Après, c'est assez symptomatique de ce que Apple fait au réseau des APRs, ce qui poussent certains à tenter des trucs pas très réglo pour arrivé à tirer une marge minimale pour survivre économiquement.





Apple m'avait dit de les recontacter s'il se passait un problème avec le revendeur. D'ailleurs ça a dû lui foutre une pression.. 
Parce qu'il se fait passer "agrée" Apple etc alors qu'il ne l'était pas... 
Mais bon, j'ai quand même vu qu'il échangeait souvent en tant que business avec Apple Val d'Europe. 

J'ai été naif car ça fait 7 ans qu'on va chez lui et qui nous conseillait vraiment bien. Mais là il a essayé de faire un truc bizarre surement par rapport à ce que tu dis (concernant les marges etc). Mais bon il a abusé surtout qu'il savait que j'habitais assez loin maintenant et je voulais lui faire une fleur en revenant chez lui par fidélité. 

Après il a dû rappeler derrière les 6 Mac et il m'a dit que si ça m'était pas arrivé il s'en serait pas aperçu. Mais voilà tu sais jamais qui croire dans ces histoires . 
Mais il a très mal traité le problème et il a pas pu cacher certaines choses qu'il essayait de faire par derrière. 

Par contre le service Apple a été très réactif et m'a vraiment bien pris en charge et bien renseigné. Et au final le MacBook Pro 2018 c'est vraiment une bonne machine  

Merci pour vos réponses à tous et merci de vous être soucié un peu de mon problème


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2018)

Elka Kas a dit:


> Apple m'avait dit de les recontacter s'il se passait un problème avec le revendeur. D'ailleurs ça a dû lui foutre une pression..
> Parce qu'il se fait passer "agrée" Apple etc alors qu'il ne l'était pas...
> Mais bon, j'ai quand même vu qu'il échangeait souvent en tant que business avec Apple Val d'Europe.
> 
> ...


Ça fait plaisir d'avoir le fin mot de l'histoire et que tu t'en sois sorti.


----------

